# Tierrettungsrampe



## tosa (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

nachdem ich heute morgen unsere 17-jährige Katze ertrunken im Teich gefunden habe würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr das gelöst habt.

Wir haben zwar 2 Ausstiegspunkte, aber offensichtlich hat sie diese nicht als Weg angesehen.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

wir dachten evtl. an sowas:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNt4uoIOxys_


Die Flachwasserzone hat sie wie gesagt nicht als Rettungsweg gesehen. Hier habe ich bereits Vorkehrungen und Veränderungen getroffen. Mir ging es insbesondere um den großen Teich, der hat diesbezüglich keinerlei Möglichkeiten.


----------



## blackbird (8. Mai 2016)

Hey Torsten. 
Ich kann zwar nichts Sachdienliches zur Rampenfrage beisteuern, möchte aber mein Mitgefühl ausdrücken. Tut mir sehr leid um Eure Katze 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## tosa (8. Mai 2016)

Danke tim


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

 mir tut es auch leid für Euch und Eure Katze 

Was nun Deine Frage anbelangt - ich habe mir eben erst mal Deinen Teich in der Doku angesehen -
m.E. wirst Du dort mit einer Rampe irgendwo nichts werden - zumindest für Tiere, die nicht oder nur eingeschränkt schwimmen können und nicht natürlich in Gewässer gehen.

Eine Katze kann nicht gut und schon gar nicht lange schwimmen.

Dein Teich ist vergleichsweise groß und für ein Tier in Panik ist mit Sicherheit nicht mit Augen knapp über der Oberfläche erkennbar, wo es raus gehen könnte - von dort, wo die Katze vermutlich um ihr Leben gepaddelt ist, sah das Ufer sicher überall gleich aus.

Insofern würde ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten als verhältnismäßig sicher betrachten:

Entweder, Du schaffst alle 1- 1,5 Meter sichtbare Ausstiege in Form von Stufen oder Ästen, die rausragen oder so,

oder Du installierst in der Mitte eine Insel.

Das hat mein Bruder gemacht - er hat auch einen rechteckigen Teich mit rundum steilen Wänden.

Für die Entenküken
(damals fand er sie noch süss, als er noch nicht wusste, was die in Teich und Garten verantalten, wenn sie größer werden  )
hat er mal auf einer Seite eine Granitplatte der Umgrenzung entfernen lassen und stattdessen
eine Granitplatte als "Slipanlage" einsetzen lassen, damit die Küken auch sicher an Land kommen 

Aber diese eine Stelle reicht für viele Tiere nicht.

Seine "schiere" Randoptik wollte er sich nicht verschandeln.

Darum hat er in der Teichmitte mit Hilfe von 4 Steinsäulen einen Unterbau geschaffen, auf dem ein
"Entenhaus" steht - so etwas ähnliches, wie z.B. das hier:

http://www.cismar.de/bote2007_01.htm

nur, dass seins rundum offen ist, also nur die tragenden Pfeiler hat und keine Wände und die Ausstiegsstufen sich
noch um zwei oder drei Stufen unter Wasser fortsetzen.

Sieht edel aus - ist für das "Gesamtensemble kein "Stilbruch" und erfüllt seinen Zweck, da die "Insel" in der Mitte
von überall klar erkennbar ist und auch von überall relativ gleich weit anzuschwimmen ist.

Wird auch von Vögeln genutzt.

LG
Kirstin

PS. als Nebeneffekt nutzen die Koi das auch noch als "Versteck" zwischen den 
Granitpfeilern, wenn der __ Reiher mal wieder zu  Besuch kommt


----------



## Michael H (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Sorry für den Katzen , aber wer sagt das sie es Geschafft hätte mit so einem Ausstieg bzw. einer Insel in der Mitte oder wo auch immer .

Komm mir hier immer vor aus müßte ich mich für alles Rechtfertigen was in meinen Teich fällt und da nicht mehr rauskommt .
OK , jetzt lassen wir mal Kinder aussen vor , da sind andere Massnahmen zu treffen das die da nicht reingehn wenn sie nicht Schwimmen können bzw . Reinfallen .

Wenn wir uns nun über jetzt Tier was reinfallen könnte Gedanken machen müßten , müßten 80 % hier im Forum ab morgen umbauen um den Teich einigermassen sicher zu machen ohne nun jetzt noch Über Strömung usw zu diskutieren.

So , lieg nun entspannt auf der Couch , jetzt kann die Heme von euch kommen zu meinem Beitrag hier ...


----------



## pema (8. Mai 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> müßten 80 % hier im Forum ab morgen umbauen


Erst einmal: es tut mir sehr leid, dass eure Katze gestorben ist.
Und jetzt weiter ohne Häme:
wenn es zu spät ist und ein Tier ... vielleicht sogar das eigene Tier...gestorben ist, dann macht man sich Gedanken. Vielleicht doch schon besser früher.
Ein Gartenteich ist  (meistens) ein Loch im Boden ohne natürliche Ufer. So etwas gibt es in der Natur nicht und deshalb sind Tiere auf diesen Umstand nicht eingerichtet. Ich habe mal einen Hund erlebt, der in ein Teichbecken gefallen ist. Drei Seiten waren steil, eine hatte einen Uferbereich. Der Hund hat in seiner Panik den flachen Bereich gar nicht wahrgenommen und wie ein Verrückter versucht, am senkrechten Teichrand heraus zu kommen. Ein Griff in den Nacken und heraus mit ihm hat ihn dann gerettet.
Mein Teich hat rundherum einen flachen Uferbereich. Natürlich habe ich aus diesem Grund auch nicht so viel Wasservolumen wie andere mit der selben Oberfläche...aber das ist mir egal. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen, die ein steiles Loch buddeln, um möglichst viele Liter auf eine kleine Oberfläche zu bekommen.
Wenn wir als Menschen solch künstliche Gewässer (und leider auch oft genug tödliche Fallen) in unseren Gärten anlegen, tragen wir auch die Verantwortung für die anderen Lebewesen in unserem Garten.
Und das ganz ohne Häme: vielleicht müssten wirklich 80% der Leser dieses Forums ab Morgen anfangen, sich Gedanken und Pläne zur tiersicheren Gestaltung ihres Teiches machen----bevor der eigene Hund oder die Katze darin ertrinkt.
pema


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2016)

Komplett Ufermatte ringsherum.
Dahinter muss dann aber eine Saugsperre gebaut werden, sonst saugt es den Teich leer...

Bei mir ist ringsherum noch ein bepflanzter Ufergraben angelegt.

Im Teich ringsherum umlaufende Stufen...

Aus vielen Teichen würden nicht einmal die Eigentümer herauskommen..
Einen sah ich mal tot im eigenen Teich liegen ....und die Story vom verirrten Gast im 5qm Gartenteich Marke Bonbentrichter gab ich schoneinmal...

Wir angeln jedes Bienchen vom Wasser...


----------



## KarinSofia (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Torsten, es tut mir um Eure Katze sehr leid ! Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Lösung,damit so etwas nicht mehr passiert


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tosa,

auch mir tut es leid um deine Katze, ich kann da mitfühlen wir haben selbst zwei Stubentiger. Man kann zwar Sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen, aber eine hundertprozentige Sicherheit wird es nie geben.


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2016)

Bei uns war es auch die Ufermatte, die sich die Katze zu nutze machte, daran kann sie sich hervorragend wieder hoch ziehen.
2x ist sie schon baden gegangen, dabei konnte ich beobachten, das sie nicht erst das Ufer absucht, nein sie versucht sofort an das Ufer ihrer Wahl zu schwimmen, meist das nahste,um irgendwie Land unter ihre Tatzen zubekommen.
Und natürlich bedaure ich diesen Vorfall bei Dir.


----------



## lotta (8. Mai 2016)

Oh Torsten
Das mit Eurer Katze tut mir sehr leid.
Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass eine unserer Katzen in den Teich geht.
Sie schleichen täglich am Ufer entlang, sitzen auf dem Steg und schauen FischTV, trinken aus dem Bachlauf und balancieren darüber...
Ich habe auch nur Ufermatte drumrum und hoffe, 
sollte dieser Fall hier mal eintreten, dass sie so den Weg aus dem Wasser fänden.
RIP, armes Kätzchen.
Bine


----------



## tosa (8. Mai 2016)

Hi nochmal....

Danke für euer aller Mitgefühl, echt dicken Dank.....

Also wir hatten bis heute morgen noch 9 Katzen. Sie haben eine eigene Brücke über den Kanal etc. die meisten sitzen auch mal am Teich, trinken mal raus. Drin gelegen hat noch nie eine, die sind alle mit dem Teich grossgeworden. Dadurch das wir nur freigänger haben hatten wir selbst das Grundstück nach den Tigern ausgesucht.

Fische fangen alle nicht. Die ertrunkene hat sich seit Jahren gar nicht für den Teich interessiert, ist auch nie über die katzenbrücke gegangen. Wir denken mal das sie irgendwas erschreckt hat.

Zur Ergänzung, sie war taub, herzkrank etc., vielleicht hat sie uns die Entscheidung der Euthanasie abgenommen. Sie ist nämlich vorher auch seit ihrer Taubheit nie allein durch die katzenklappe allein rausgegangen.

Nur wir gehen sehr offen auch mit negativen Themen um und gucken dann wo Schwachstellen sind und haben diese dann auch gefunden. 

Am heutigen Tag wurde bereits nach einem Besuch des benachbarten Walds die katzenbrücke in eine Autobahn verwandelt, der kleine Teich hat inzwischen 4 ausstiegsecken, nur für den großen ist uns noch nichts sinnvolles eingefallen, von daher auch die Frage was man machen kann...

Ufermatte war bereits ein Gedanke, habe nur Angst das ich mir wieder Keime einfange und damit die Fische richte. Von daher kamen wir auf die gezeigte ausstiegslösung.

Dicke Äste, Bäume sind bei Koi eine schlechte Lösung da das laichspiel dann daran stattfindet, somit wurde auch dieser Gedanke verworfen. Zudem denke ich mal das die aufschwimmen. Derzeit gehen die Gedanken an die von uns gezeigte Lösung, ein Muster ist bereits bestellt. Ferner an Treppen in sog. Eisenholz, leider gibt es davon keine richtigen Stämme.

Also wir denken noch zusammen mit euch.....


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2016)

Mein Beileid.

Ufermatte ist meine Lösung.
Unser zugegebener maßen etwas dösiger, verspielter Kater ist auch mal in den Teich gefallen. Der ist schneller wieder raus, als das das Wasser Zeit hatte, tiefer ins Fell ein zu dringen. Trotz der umlaufenden Steine konnte er sich in der drunter liegenden Ufermatte wieder aus dem Teich katerpultieren. 
Es gibt aber auch Bereiche in denen eine 5cm flache mit Ufermatte abgedeckte Kante vor der Steinkannte ist.


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Torsten,
auch mir tut es um eure Katze sehr leid.
Aber wir müssen nach vorne schauen und das beste daraus machen - sprich eine Möglichkeit finden um so ein Unglück für die Zukunft auszuschließen.

mir ist da spontan was eingefallen:
Du hast doch teils einen Holzsteg um den Teich?



lass dir doch ein paar v2a Streifen/Winkel machen um unter Wasser ein paar Bretter (Lerche/__ Douglasie) befestigen zu können, denn unter Wasser hält das Holz ja fast ewig
 
das könnte doch eine Koi verträgliche Lösung sein?


----------



## tosa (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo mitch,

Gute Idee, nur wie sollen die Tiere die Panik haben das dann erkennen?


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> nur wie sollen die Tiere die Panik haben das dann erkennen?


die Bretter wird niemand sehen der im Wasser schwimmt, aber den Teichrand schon, der ja wohl instinktiv angeschwommen wird, und da sind dann plötzlich Bretter unter den Pfoten.


----------



## center (9. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auf meiner To Do Liste auch noch sowas vor zu bauen
Hab da aber nur diesen Bild ausschnitt:


----------



## tosa (9. Mai 2016)

Also wir warten noch auf die ramp....

Zwischenzeitlich haben wir mit unserem hoftischler gesprochen,er meint Eiche 14 Tage in Wasser eingelegt treibt nicht mehr auf, er baut uns was und wir werden es ausprobieren...


----------



## Tinky (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo!
nicht unbedingt für Dich - aber vielleicht für andere User mit kleineren Teichen:
Wenn wir mal hin- und wieder an die Ostsee fahren gehen wir gerne an Naturstränden spazieren.
Von dort nehme ich mir nach Möglichkeit Treibholz mit. Meine Frau denkt zwar immer ich hab n´Macke weil ich kilometerweit Holz den Strand entlang schleppe, aber im Teich sieht es schön aus und dient als Notausstieg, Einstieg, oder Trinkinsel für Vögel usw.
Das Holz schwimmt auch nicht auf. Ziel ist es alle 1-2 m einen dicken Ast zu platzieren.
Wenn die erst Mal etwas mit Pflanzen "eingewachsen" sind sehen die echt hübsch aus.
LG


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2016)

Tinky schrieb:


> Wenn die erst Mal etwas mit Pflanzen "eingewachsen" sind sehen die echt hübsch aus.


 Stimmt


----------



## koiteich1 (10. Mai 2016)

Hi Torsten
Tut mir echt leid um die Katze.
Das mit der Rampe (nur eine) könnte schwierig werden da wie ja schon geschrieben die Tiere immer den schnellsten Weg nach drausen suchen.
Aber das mit den __ Eichen könnte klappen wenn man da mehrere an den Rand des teiches macht.
Fällt auch bestimmt nicht so auf.


----------

